# OptiNET

## Mihey

10  2011    ,        . 
,   : 
 6, 10, 12, 16, 20 
  28, 29, 30, 32, 32, 34, 36 
.  42 
.  54, 56 
 2 (  1,2,3), 11, 13 
 2, 4, 6, 12 
 6 
 63, 65 
.  7 
.  10, 10 
          ,             . 
    :
1.     Optinet
2.      
3.      
4.        !* 
*                .  
 ,   Optinet    ,    ,       30      !

----------


## GLOOMEROK

,        ... 
  :         ** ...    ?

----------


## Scald

http://opti.net.ua/
    2  -   .

----------


## Ezhachok

http://www.opti.net.ua/?page=tarifs 
 .

----------


## rust

100     .

----------


## Ezhachok

.    : http://www.opti.net.ua/?page=actions&mode=3_za_1. 
    ... 
 6, 10, 12, 16, 20
  28, 29, 30, 32, 32, 34, 36
.  15, 42
.  54, 56
 2 ( 1,2,3), 11, 13
 2, 4, 6, 12
 6
 63, 65
.  7
.  10, 10
 8, 8
 96, 106, 106, 108, 124, 124, 128/1

----------

